# How much Olive Oil?



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I had read a study recently that olive oil can help with rat health and longevity. i of course like all of us want my rats to live long healthy lives. i just have no idea how much to give daily.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Hm, I'd be interested in finding this out too. How would you feed it? Mix it with some kind of food?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

i read just putting it on bread or an absorbant treat


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

There are a lot of foods that can help our rats live longer. Healthy oils are one of them.

I wouldn't give more than a few drops at a time.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

what else can we give? i have 2 one year olds and 2 two month olds who would love to know


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

In terms of oil olive is fine but there are better, if you can get hold of linseed or flax oil this is even better especially for oldies (helps with kidneys and joints), give 2-3 drops per rat about once or twice a week depending on the fat levels in there diet. Salmon oil or similar fish oils are also brilliatn, especially for youngsters, give a similar amount once a week but not more often as its high in vitamin A which can be overdosed. Its also high in vit d though which is important for growing rats (vitamin a extracted codliver oil is a good alternative).

fresh veg, especially a mix of dark green leafy veg and brightly coloured things is brill and in my mind a neccesaity for all rats. They provide so much its not really practical to list them all, mine get about 50:50 by weight of veg to dry mix daily

berries such as blueberries and stawberrys are great, fed in small amounts, i opt for adding a few bits of small cut up peices into each of the daily rat veg mixes, or 1 day a week with a decent portion, they are full of antioxidents which can help with the ageing process and cancer prevention

garlic is birlliant, especially raw, it has immune system boosting properties when raw (or chopped, left for a mintue to rest then lightly warmed up) is good for the heart and can act as an antiparasitic.

Theres loads more but ti depends on how your rats are, if they have any health issues and what kind of thing you feed them normally


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Basically, what Isamu said. 

It is easy to forget, especially in modern times, that food is great medicine. Nearly every food is a "superfood" when you put it to work the right way!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Is there any other form to feed garlic? I just tried raw, and my rats won't touch the stuff. They went crazy over the the blueberries! That was the first time I fed them fresh blueberries.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Garlic is beneficial in all forms, even though raw is the best. Try roasting some garlic and tossing it with their favorite veggies or into a savory flavor of baby food. Sometimes it's just a trial-and-error thing to get the right foods into them.

As for the berries, blackberries are right behind blueberries in the antioxidant department, so you can try some of those as well!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

i may just get some blueberries and freeze them for the ratties  ( i cant stand berries sadly) as for health of my rats they have been very healthy other than a few sniffles and the old mans tumor and cancer  i feed a dry mix based on suebees ( it didnt have enough variety for me) and a veggie mix based on caged birds


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You should be able to find blueberries already frozen at the grocery store!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

thanks for the tip  i will definitely look  i will also check the health food store for flax oil


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Is there any other form to feed garlic? I just tried raw, and my rats won't touch the stuff. They went crazy over the the blueberries! That was the first time I fed them fresh blueberries.


If you roast it you loose the immune boosting properties, thought keep the other good stuff so is worth it. If you chop it up when raw and let sit for at least a minute, then microwave it until warmed through that can go down better. Also grating or finely chopping raw garlic and adding it to a wet meal is a good way of hiding it lol.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks. I'll try that and see what works.


----------



## Bernardo (Jun 29, 2013)

Months should be ok, as long as it's in a dark bottle, or has been kept in a dark place. light degenerates olive oil give it a good sniff if theres no trace of a pungently acrid smell you're good! It should barely smell if it is still good if you're still unsure taste it you know what olive oil should taste like.. again, any trace of bitter, and I would pass on it.


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

The original question about how much olive oil- the paper here http://extremelongevity.net/wp-content/uploads/C60-Fullerene.pdf shows they gave 1 ml every day for a week, then 1 time per week for the next 2 months, then 1 dose per month for the next 5 months... 1 ml of olive oil is hard to get down all in one sitting, so mixing it up to give one ml a week on average is what I have been trying.


----------

